# Reroofing over spaced sheathing



## vacman (7 mo ago)

23 years ago when roof was stripped and laid contractor used dimentional because of spacing between sheathing, I remember roofer telling me it would be hard to shingle over because of this, but I am thinking of cost it would be less, I remember him saying you would not
be able to find where wood is to nail to, seems odd, thank you in advance


----------

